# What mpg do you get for your X5 35d?



## willyp5 (Jul 29, 2007)

Curious to hear what mpg other people get for their X5 35d - we're getting only 14 mpg for city driving in San Francisco but hwy is about 26ish. We're not driving like crazy in the city so not sure if it's all the stop signs or hills causing the low mpg. Any ideas on what might be causing such low mpg?


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

There are couple of X5 35d at Fuelly: http://www.fuelly.com/car/bmw/x5


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like they are averaging in the 24MPG range.

We all know that pure city driving eats up the MPG in the Diesel.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Also, economy is worse until engine warms up. Lots of short trips are not good for economy.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

City driving with lots of stop and go decreases mpg for all cars except maybe hybrids. I get 17-19mpg in my 330 in the summer and 16mpg in the winter. Hills are a huge killer too. 

Also, maybe your engine isn't fully broken in yet? I remember my first tank on the hwy after my first drive when the car was brand new was 22mpg. And I was babying the car. It progressively increased to 27-28 mpg on the hwy


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Uptowngurl (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, sounds great that lots of short trips are not good for economy.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

willyp5 said:


> Curious to hear what mpg other people get for their X5 35d - we're getting only 14 mpg for city driving in San Francisco but hwy is about 26ish. We're not driving like crazy in the city so not sure if it's all the stop signs or hills causing the low mpg. Any ideas on what might be causing such low mpg?


Yeah I can see in SF you have stop sign every other block and with those hills 

I've been getting about 24-26 in about a bit over a month since I got my X5d. But I'm mainly driving up and down 101 or 280 in the peninsula.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

roots said:


> Yeah I can see in SF you have stop sign every other block and with those hills


...and when you finally do get on the freeways they are typically jammed. 

My 335d mileage takes quite a hit. Hopefully one of these days I'll be able to go on a long road trip.


----------



## s2kse (Feb 23, 2008)

willyp5 said:


> Curious to hear what mpg other people get for their X5 35d - we're getting only 14 mpg for city driving in San Francisco but hwy is about 26ish. We're not driving like crazy in the city so not sure if it's all the stop signs or hills causing the low mpg. Any ideas on what might be causing such low mpg?


So far, my 2011 X5 35d has just under 4,000 miles of mixed driving with more in-town driving than on highways, and I'm averaging 22.5 mpg - according to the onboard computer.


----------



## Display_Name (Apr 14, 2010)

Check my sig.


----------

